# colour variation in tegus



## snakehandler (Jan 10, 2008)

i noticed a difference in the colour of the belly of my two tegus.
theyre both black and white but one has a white belly and the other yellow. it this a normal colour variation or a distinction between sexes?


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 10, 2008)

Apollo is almost orange underneath. Not sure why it can vary. I'd post a picture but my camera's getting fixed. I'll try to take one with my PPC.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 10, 2008)

The color has nothing to do with the sex, some males have bright colored bellys as do some females.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 10, 2008)

wow thats weird iv never seen one like that.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 10, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> The color has nothing to do with the sex, some males have bright colored bellys as do some females.



yeah that one looks like mine.


----------



## dorton (Jan 10, 2008)

My little male looks like that. I really like the colored bellies.


----------



## playlboi (Jan 10, 2008)

dude, my tegu's belly is yellow. but that is gold. that is pretty cool


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 10, 2008)

cool pics never seen that before


----------



## greentriple (Jan 10, 2008)

I just contacted a herp vet and asked about this. He tells me it's a skin infection due to poor housing conditions and should be treated ASAP so as to avoid scale damage and ultimately death.





Kidding, very cool color, mine has a more yellow look.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 10, 2008)

greentriple said:


> I just contacted a herp vet and asked about this. He tells me it's a skin infection due to poor housing conditions and should be treated ASAP so as to avoid scale damage and ultimately death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had me!!!!


----------



## greentriple (Jan 10, 2008)

LOL, I try....


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 10, 2008)

you ass. I didn't even finish reading the post and called Vicky Joseph my vet scared as hell and she started laughing. lol. you had me 100percent. I am the butt of this joke.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL!!! You guys from California!!!!

I read that 5 times until I noticed the bottom line. It looked like a sig. so I ignored it.


----------



## DZLife (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow! You sure have a nice tegu! I have only seen that b4 in Bobby's stock.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 12, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> greentriple said:
> 
> 
> > I just contacted a herp vet and asked about this. He tells me it's a skin infection due to poor housing conditions and should be treated ASAP so as to avoid scale damage and ultimately death.
> ...


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 12, 2008)

DZLife said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > greentriple said:
> ...



LOL, too funny!! :lol:


----------



## DZLife (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, i didn't skip to the bottom. so I got really freaked for a few seconds!!!!


----------

